# Hey Guests, don't just browse, sign up



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*OT: Hey Guests, don't just browse, sign up*

I see like 3 guests viewing. Show your Suns support and join up and help increase the discussion and people in here. :biggrin: Its not that hard to do you only need a email adress and thats it. No fee just sign up please? lol

Lets get some regular posters in here too. Some that come and post 50 times a day :wink:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Bump. Can someone please stick this?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Stuck.

-Petey


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Petey said:


> Stuck.
> 
> -Petey


Thank you.. :biggrin:
Damn as I speak 4 guests are in here....sigh.....


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Another reply. I always see 4 members viewing in here, and they are all guests...SIGN UP ITS NOT HARD. Post in here all you new people so we can get this going.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Suns have a great thing going this season and this forum could become a alot of fun as the Suns finish out the season strong and make a run in the playoffs. We'd love to have you join us and share the excitement of Suns basketball. Beat he rush now and become an established member of our little community. 

G-Force


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Its worth it just sign up.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I see 3 guests on right now. Please guys, SIGN UP!


----------



## rafsox04 (Mar 31, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## rafsox04 (Mar 31, 2005)

By all means join the Suns forum as most of the guys in there are great.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Come on guys, join up.
It's free!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sign up guys. 

Sign up and tell us here and you'll get 1000 bucks from me. :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The playoffs are just around the corner. Don't just sit on the sidelines, become part of the best basketball board on the entire web. We'd love to have you join us, and its free to boot.

G-Force


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Suns are looking great so far in the postsesaon.....sign up and tell us what you think!*


----------

